# pedders or KW



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

im looking for a slightly lower look in the front along with an upgrade in the Suspension. ive heard alot about both but which and or if both has the lower ride height package?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd say to go coilovers, if you want a certain stance theres nothing like being able to choose how low or high you want your car at any given time


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Coilovers are a waste. 99% of people that have them can't 'tune' them as good a proven set of shocks/struts/springs anyway.

Personally, I'd look into a Lovells kit or Koni yellows.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Coilovers are a waste. 99% of people that have them can't 'tune' them as good a proven set of shocks/struts/springs anyway.
> 
> Personally, I'd look into a Lovells kit or Koni yellows.


They are cheaper and ride height adjustable, that's the main selling point. If you want good cheap coilovers, go with BC Racing for $999.99 shipped.


----------



## billyjack2 (Oct 21, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Coilovers are a waste *if you don't know how to adjust them*. 99% of people that have them can't 'tune' them as good a proven set of shocks/struts/springs anyway.
> 
> Personally, I'd look into a Lovells kit or Koni yellows.


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

yeh, definatly coilovers. Especially for the price you can get bcs at.
More room in the front for tires, adjustability at all 4 corners... i dont see why anyone wouldnt want that for the same price as a strut/shock/spring setup.

KWs are the best handling suspension for the gto currently and also carry a real stiff ride
BCS are the best handling setup for the street. Very minimal body roll and still a very compliant ride quality. Plus you can get any spring rate you want from BC at no added price.
Pedders/lovells spring setups are way to soft IMO.
They are barely stiffer than stock, they are best for those that want there car to lose as little bit of ride quality as possible yet have less body roll than stock. However, if you plan on lowering the front end a bit.. they bottom out frequently and actually ride harsher than a BC coilover setup with the dampers set on a softer level.

IF you want a strut/shock combo that handles good and not coilovers, king springs are the best for you.
HHD front HD rear is an amazing handling setup paird with a good set of shocks/struts and they dont bottom out easily when lowerd
I just dont see why anyone would not want coilovers with how cheap you can get a set of BCs now a days.

How do I know? Ive owned them all at one time or another.


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sporaclic said:


> yeh, definatly coilovers. Especially for the price you can get bcs at.
> More room in the front for tires, adjustability at all 4 corners... i dont see why anyone wouldnt want that for the same price as a strut/shock/spring setup.
> 
> KWs are the best handling suspension for the gto currently and also carry a real stiff ride
> ...


so is that a dont get the pedders? its going to be for street/autox runs. only reason im upgrading is for the motorcity gumball rally in september... no to pedders and get a KW ?


----------

